# How long does it take to cook lentils?



## TomBrooklyn

How long does it take to cook lentils?

Any tips on making lentils you'd like to share?

Thanks, TomBk


----------



## kyles

Hi Tom it's me again!

I've found a great lentil website!!! 

http://www.beanslentils.com/preparelentils.htm

My favorite way of cooking lentils is to fry two finely chopped onions, and 5 garlic cloves (use less if you like!) until soft and transparent, then add two teaspoons of curry powder (a kashmir one is my favourite) and two teaspoons of garam masala, then add one cup of brown lentils and two cups of water. Allow to boil for approximately 30 minutes, checking the water level from time to time and adding more if necessary. Check for seasoning and add some salt if you want, don't add at the beginning, as the lentils go erk and seize up and never go soft and yummy. Also chopped chilli is brilliant if you want them a little hotter.

I serve the lentils with rice and boiled eggs, garnished with plenty of cilantro (coriander) and served with a cucumber and tomato salad.

A word of warning, you want to make sure everyone in your household eats this, otherwise they may be complaining about the um.....er.....after effects, if you get my drift  :twisted:


----------



## TomBrooklyn

Hi Kyles,

Thanks for the links and the tips.   I started some lentils and added salt already.  It seemed like they took a long time to get soft.  I cooked them for about 2 hours.   I like them soft though.   Indeed, I added too much salt (opps) and so now I'm making some more without any salt so I can mix them together.   

Those are some good spice ideas.   But I would have to not cook them so long if I'm going to put onions in them as the onions will turn to mush if I do.    

OK, I'm going to go check on them now.  Thanks.

Tom


----------



## kyles

It's amazing what salt does to legumes, sorry you had to learn the hard way!  :? 

In traditional dahl the onions are meant to be mushy, and dissolve into a sauce that coats the lentils. However, if you wanted more texture, I would still add the onions at the beginning, then fry some onions seperately, and add them at the end. Or you could buy the fried shallots from your local Chinese grocer and use them to garnish.

This is a posh lentil recipe I found that i plan to cook during the week, I'll let you know how it turns out! (it may ask you to register for the site, but it is free)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,4383-472549,00.html

This is another posh lentil recipe from the same chef, the terribly annoying and arrogant Gordon Ramsay, but we'll over look his failings this time !  :P 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/roastbestendoflambwi_6900.shtml

Happy lentil cooking!


----------

